# FS: 50 gal corner tank 200 takes it firm



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

selling a used 50 gal saltwater tank with halide and pumps just power heads halide is 150 hanging type im asking 450 for set up obo txt me for pic 604 556 6237 i cant help move it i was in a bad car accident wed nite


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Not drilled is it? Any sump im sure its not but just wanted to ask


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

nope not drilled


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top will take offers i need it out gotta move a chevy 350 into its spot


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How much without the light?


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish this was closer to kelowna!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

make an offer i cant refuse


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

What are the lengths of the two straight sides?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

27 and a half would like it gone this weekend thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

350 takes it this weekend or price goes up to 400 on sunday nite


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

300 takes it this weekend without the light call me or txt me thanks 604 556 6237 need it outta the shed thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top want gone


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there a cupboard in the cabinet or is it a supporting box only?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes there's a cupboard and a glass shelf


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm interested, but live in North Van. I would have to put a sump in there, so I need to see if it's viable. Could you please send me a better picture of space inside the cupboard with an idea of its size? You live too far away for me to just take a look at it. You can also send the pictures to [email protected] if that's easier. Thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

I can txt u a pic how big of sump u thinking cause it is a small area


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

If I could get close to a sump around 1ft by 2ft should be ok. So around a 20 gallon tank. If I had to, I could make a sump, but it still needs to be close to that size for water overflow reasons. You can text me at 604-314-7982 or [email protected] , thanks again.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Check email I believe I put it as fishtank there's 2 pic


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump price stays at 300 takes it all someone come get it


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If the place i am looking into works out, i will get this from u as i will have to change one of my tanks to a corner one in that place. Hopefully i get that place and hopefully this still available


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Willing to part out


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top will trade for silverado parts or Chevy perfoamce


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Light 70 obo tank sale pending


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Price reduced want it out tonight


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hard to believe this hasn't sold yet......this is a steal IMO!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> hard to believe this hasn't sold yet......this is a steal IMO!


And its nice too


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd deliver for a fee


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Is Kelowna outside your delivery range?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I would be in if it was in kelowna too


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Prob 300 in fuel


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

300 including fuel, or 300 for fuel?

Well I may end up going down there for work in the near future.. if so ill let you know


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Prob in fuel silverado not sure on mileage it gets yet just got it


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Fish tank sold thanks for all interested


----------

